# The Oswald Card Shot



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been shooting out my kitchen window for a while now when it's too cold to go out. The distance to my catchbox is about 65' and at a downward elevation. Also I have to shoot from a heavily knees-bent stance to get under the window frame. Hey, it beats not shooting!

My usual target is a practice golf ball but today after I did my earlier card-cut video I noticed that the clamp for the card was lined up perfectly for a card cut attempt.

I didn't quite get it done today but I sure had fun! Here's the (tastelessly named) Lee Harvey Oswald card shot:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Now, that's hard core. LOL

No snow (frozen water type) in Panama.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, as usual, M.J .... Maybe you need to paste the picture of a politician on that card!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Ohhh He[[z yeah!!! LoL! You'd better get yourself a beer while you're in there, Oswald! Cause they're gonna put you away for a very long time for that shot. That's murder one, all day in my book!!! Whoooowhooo!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A card from 65 feet-I can just make out my car at 65 feet!!!!!!! Awesome as usual MJ!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Dude, you ain't right!!! : )


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatband said:


> A card from 65 feet-I can just make out my car at 65 feet!!!!!!! Awesome as usual MJ!


Holy crap, Gary!!! You need to lay off the nude-y-books,man!!!!

Hey! You already got yourself a scoring partner picked out for the ECST this year??? hehehe


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hilarious and awesome at the same time! No cold slow bands for you. 

(Hmmmm, what window can I shoot out of??)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: That was uber impressive! Thank you MJ for making me feel like *I'm *the sane one around here for a change.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm just glad I didn't fall on my butt getting in or out of the door, that whole area is solid ice! :lol:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hope you did the dishes for Jodigirl while you were in there!!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Lee Silva said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > A card from 65 feet-I can just make out my car at 65 feet!!!!!!! Awesome as usual MJ!
> ...


I know one thing, if we have a speed shoot at the ECST this year either you or MJ are my partners!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW cool ;-)
in to ways ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, nice shootin'... noticed it's set up for a slot... If you place a piece of broken band, say an inch or a bit less, folded in with the other bands it will take up slap like a shim, in the slot if the slot's too wide when you stretch and insert the bands into the slots to hold your present band set, that way you can forget the loop inserts thingies in the band to prevent the bands from slipping

Nice ergo shooter too... no wonder it's your fav TTF. And I'm, as usual, with Charlies... pasting a politician's pic on the card first...prefereably a liberal.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...where's the hot, blood-spattered card next to it trying desperately to hold the pieces together?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice.


----------

